# tv CCE no enciende



## gatodos (Ago 1, 2013)

seme presento un problema con este tv marca CCE modelo hps-2075 chasis 34BI al pricipio comenzo que se apagaba solo como a 45 minut de encendido habia que desconectarlo dela linea de alimentacion y alos 10 minut se encendia y duraba un tiempo encendido y volvia la falla (se apagaba ) se le cambiaron el filtro de linea y el de B+ ya que estos pueden dar estas falla si estan defectuosos pero aora no enciende solo parpadea el led varias veces se para comienza de nuevo a parpadear pero menos y se apaga el led  prende y no parpadea mas y queda encendido trt horizontal bien tengo los 150 vol en el B+ en el transformador dela fuente diodos probados buenos que opinan o por donde dbo probar los elementos para esta falla agradesco cualquier informacion al respecto y gracias de antemano ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2013)

Hola caro Gatodos, !saludos cordiales amigo ! , aca en Brasil hay una broma sobre los  Equipos CCE, dicen : "Comecei Conprando Errado" (CCE) porque se "Consertan y de nuevo se Consertan y de nuevo se Estropean" ( CCE) jajajajajaja. Haora vamos platicar en sério : Yo recomiendo que cheque todos capacitores electroliticos de la fuente despues el transistor de salida Horizontal , todos capacitores de poliester metalizados enpleados en el circuito Horizontal y por ultimo y lo mas caro el transformador de salida horizontal o  Flyback , y en casos rarissimos la bobina de deflexiõn horizontal y vertical o Yugo. 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

